# Heard of a Price Per Acre?



## MajorDave

Hey guys - have you heard of a general price per acre for larger commercial lots? This particular one is 4.5, so about 200,000 sq ft.

Was talking with someone and they had said in the past they remembered working off a general quote of X dollars/acre including ice management as well.

I'm asking as I had not heard this in the past. Now before "the crew" attacks, the generic info is as follows:

Lot is parking/loading docks. There is room for snow storage.
4.5 acres - about 200k sq ft as said above.
Pre-treat - clear - treat. Snow removal not included.
I figure leave 2 FEL's (maybe only 1), 1 Skid w/Snow Wolf Quattro, and store salt on location. I will have 2 trucks as well.
I can adjust the above + or -

Sidewalks with mag - about 100 yards.
Seasonal Price/Per Push
New York City area.
Anyone want to venture an estimate AND answer the above initial question, which is actually why I originally posted?


----------



## ktfbgb

Well I mean that's how I come up with my pricing basically. Though I have never submitted a quote that way. So since you know your numbers I would think that you can just do your bid for that lot like you normally would and then divide it by 4.5 to give him the acre price? Do they need the per acre price because they don't want to do the whole thing and depending on cost they will decide how much of it to do? 

I can't help with the salt price because out here we don't salt anything except for sidewalks on commercials. When I figure my quotes for plowing I always just quote my hourly rate for every acre. Now obviously most lots don't take an hour per acre but that's how I bid. So if it's a 2 acre lot I quote for 2x hourly rate on plow plus walks and ice melt = bid price.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

As a seasonal number 3k an acre is ball park for us. Depends on complexity of the lot and level of service needed. I've never paid attention to a per acre price on per push accounts. 

However, your equipment list seems more fit for 1 million square feet, not 250000. At least around here. 2 trucks should easily be able to handle a lot that size unless it's extremely complex.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't sell acreage, I sell time. Kinda like a hooker. 

Too many variables for me. As a way to assist in pricing? Sure, but I wouldn't ever determine an overall price that way.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't sell acreage, I sell time. Kinda like a hooker.
> 
> Too many variables for me. As a way to assist in pricing? Sure, but I wouldn't ever determine an overall price that way.


Interesting way to look at it....You must not have many accounts based on your appearance..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't.


----------



## leolkfrm

only per acre quotes i do are for plowing and fitting for field crops :laugh:


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> only per acre quotes i do are for plowing and fitting for field crops :laugh:


LOL


----------



## MajorDave

I actually asked as I had someone saying that's the only way they did it. I tried to dig a bit deeper on the origin of this theory - didn't pan out - thought I would toss it out there.


----------



## MajorDave

John_DeereGreen said:


> As a seasonal number 3k an acre is ball park for us. Depends on complexity of the lot and level of service needed. I've never paid attention to a per acre price on per push accounts.
> 
> However, your equipment list seems more fit for 1 million square feet, not 250000. At least around here. 2 trucks should easily be able to handle a lot that size unless it's extremely complex.


Level of service here will be huge. 24/7 operation as well. Agree on your est of equip. Truth be known, will store them there for show, as well as, possible use there and elsewhere.


----------



## On a Call

Looks like you guys got too busy from the last storm to finish the post.

From what I gather so far Mark is a hooker, Defcon saw him the shower, JD answered the question, Philbilly must be a pimp, Old dog knows more than we think, leo is a farmer and Dave needs more info.

Did I miss anything ?

For me... $ 50.00 per acre per 2 inches unless a loader is needed.
or...$ 150.00 an hour.

Does not include materials which get marked up 125 %, but then I get salt for free so do I give it for free ?


----------



## Philbilly2

On a Call said:


> Looks like you guys got too busy from the last storm to finish the post.
> 
> From what I gather so far Mark is a hooker, Defcon saw him the shower, JD answered the question, Philbilly must be a pimp, Old dog knows more than we think, leo is a farmer and Dave needs more info.
> 
> Did I miss anything ?
> 
> For me... $ 50.00 per acre per 2 inches unless a loader is needed.
> or...$ 150.00 an hour.
> 
> Does not include materials which get marked up 125 %, but then I get salt for free so do I give it for free ?


I think you got it all there.


----------



## On a Call

Seeing how you are retired, guessing you must be sitting on a beach someplace


----------



## Philbilly2

On a Call said:


> Seeing how you are retired, guessing you must be sitting on a beach someplace


Where do you think I am that I have all this time to sling bullchit all day?


----------



## On a Call

Save me some frontage for I want to be like you 

We are in a cold trough today  at least it is sunny

Send Mark a ticket...he needs a break


----------



## FredG

On a Call said:


> Seeing how you are retired, guessing you must be sitting on a beach someplace


Ya right, He might of got out of moving snow, He's still humping like the rest of us, I retired too, Still out there humping when the fish are biting. Lots of snow coming this way, Hopefully. I need a little kick my wife wants to see the tree at Rockefeller center.  :hammerhead: . Maybe it will be snowing, Send her with my Daughter, :yow!:


----------



## Philbilly2

You got my number Fred! Still working like a borrowed mule.

High in the single digits this week here... I'm on the beach in my head at least?


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> You got my number Fred! Still working like a borrowed mule.
> 
> High in the single digits this week here... I'm on the beach in my head at least?


I got one guy looking every thing over before the storm, I went out for coffee this morning back to office. Going to shop with some parts and back to the office. Colder than a well diggers............


----------



## Philbilly2

Yes sir... I am giving up on my project for today... Headed to get some parts myself, then to Hooters...


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> Yes sir... I am giving up on my project for today... Headed to get some parts myself, then to Hooters...


  Thumbs Up


----------

